# How to Write



## GG-1 (Jun 1, 2004)

Aloha

My compliments to other posters. How do you get the ideas to write. I have enjoyed most of the reports.

Between my typing and spelling skills (or lack of) I feele intimidaded writing one.

In September I willbe riding three trains, The Coast Starlight, The California Zepher, and the City OF New Orleans.

Any pointers about writing one.

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 1, 2004)

I think most people take notice of whether the train was on time, if not why not (esp. those who have scanners), what the food was like, what it was like meeting other passengrs, whether you slept well, whether the employees were polite and helpful, what you thought of the scenery, how the food tasted.

Some take exact notes on the consist, listing each car exactly as to number and to car name.

Perhaps what went on in the station before boarding, was it a mob rule or was it orderly.

Those should help you get started. Interesting people you talked to in the lounge car or dining car.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 1, 2004)

Eric,

Trust me, we won't be grading you on your grammer or spelling, we just love reading about trips. However, you can always do what I do too. I type up my reports and even many of my longer posts here on the BB in Microsoft Word. That takes care of most of my spelling errors. Then I just cut & paste the text for posting.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 3, 2004)

Aloha

Mahalo for the encouragement I have always fount the best part of the trip is meeting the great people riding. As I leave or return to tle land of Aloha most of the time you dont even talk to the person next to you an the shortest flight is 5 hours unless you were set to rite the Supersonis Jet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

AlanB said:


> Trust me, we won't be grading you on your grammer or spelling, we just love reading about trips.


Try not caring about these things on a job application or a resume and see how far you get in life. All you'll need to know is "Do you want fries with that?" or "Do you want to super-size that"?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 4, 2004)

Guest said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me, we won't be grading you on your grammer or spelling, we just love reading about trips.
> ...


Actually, McDonalds doesn't supersize anymore, so that latter phrase won't be needed.

Seriously, was your comment even necessary?


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee (Jun 30, 2004)

Anthony, Most likely the person who made that comment is someone who asks "Do you want fries with that" for a "living!" :lol:


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 1, 2004)

Eric, I always love reading trip reports. The more detailed the report the more interesting it is IMHO. The more detail from names to smells to temperatures a person gives the more you can put yourself in the same spot the writer was. This is one of the reason some of the greatest novels are so great is because of the detail. Take Les Miserables by Victor Hugo. It's long yes, but there's so much detail that's it's an amazing book. I would recommend taking lots of notes throughout the trip, and read reports by other people on this site and on OTOL to get ideas for how other people construct their reports.


----------

